# Help me to choose Home theater



## btmnayak (Apr 17, 2018)

Guys,
I am planning to buy Onkyo TX-NR676 AVR,Please suggest me the suitable home theater(5.1.2 or 7.1) for the same.
My budget is less than 30K.
or looking for used Onkyo S5805 in Bangalore.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Onkyo has a history of HDMI problems - Marantz is better


----------

